# Mobilizing the next generation into missions - current crisis



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2009)

Lausanne World Pulse - Perspectives Articles - Redefining Normal: How to Develop the Future Overseas Missionary Force


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jan 1, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Lausanne World Pulse - Perspectives Articles - Redefining Normal: How to Develop the Future Overseas Missionary Force



How should we develop an overseas missionary force? I think would should teach our brown brothers English so they can come evangelize America.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2009)

Explain.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jan 1, 2009)

Europe was once a powerful force in Christendom, but they apostatized and now many American missionaries are trying to reach their hardened masses with the gospel.

According to statistics, 80% of ‘Christian’ teens walk away from their ‘faith’ after high school, and supposedly only 4% of my generation will be Christian. When I was in high school I only knew of 3 teens out of 300 who read their bible and lived a consistent Christian life. I tend to believe those numbers.

I believe that the American church will become highly nominal, harden, and collapse. Who else will minister to our hardened masses?


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 1, 2009)

I get a little worried when I see 17 year olds making, or being pressured to make, missionary commitments. How much do they really know, either about living in another country, or about spreading the Gospel? When I was in high school being an overseas missionary was one of the careers I thught I might like - and I wasn't even converted until I was 19. I know of a few others who wanted to be missionaries when they were at that age; in at least one instance, it lead to someone going overseas to do volunteer work when it was quite inappropriate of them to do so. In other instances it did eventually lead to them becoming successful missionaries.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2009)

No one should be pressured. But the NT has the local church being much more active in the role of setting people apart. Now, many wait until a person often gets quite far into the process of researching and even looking into orgs. Local churches would best know who has the requisite gifting needed, if they were more active in their task.


----------

